# Turkey tail mounting-different ways to do it?



## natimage (Feb 6, 2010)

I just shot my first longbeard on Sunday while getting pelted by hail and rain but I definitely want to mount the fan. I've been researching and it looks like some people cut out part of the bone at the base of the quills and some people don't. I would be afraid that I would cut too much out and the feathers would come loose or fall out. Is there a "correct" way? Do bugs get into the cartilidge/boney area even after sitting in borax for 3 weeks? I just want to make sure however I prepare it that it won't smell and it won't attract bugs. Any tips or advice would be GREATLY appreciated. (It's currently in the freezer with the beard while I do research)


----------



## HCON3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Go look at this site I did two tail fans this year and will never do it with the meat anymore. I froze mine too till I could get to them. Only took about half a day to do both of them. 
http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,149887.0.html


----------



## birdworks (May 29, 2011)

Congrats on the turkey. Mounting the tail feathers is simple and makes an attractive mount. You'll need a sharp blade---a scalpal works the best. After cutting away the tail feathers, make sure you scrape/cut away as much flesh and fat as you can at the base of the feathers. Powdered borax makes a good preservative (coat the skin at the base of the tail feathers). You can buy borax at most any grocery store. After coating with borax, spread the feathers out evenly and let them dry. Don't be afraid to cut the feathers out, they won't fall apart. They are held together with skin and cartilidge---just dont cut between the feathers lengthwise. Cut in front and behind the quills, not between them.


----------

